# a good salary package? help please?



## angela2012

Hello everyone,

Firstly, let me say “Hello” as I have read through the forum here and it all seems very helpful! Now it comes down to a big family decision and any suggestions are appreciated! 

My husband recently got an offer in Abu Dhabi and it is much lower than what we expected, though the agent insists it is an decent offer.

Here is the package:
Basic: 40K AED per month
Expat: 9K AED per month
Housing: 20K AED per month
School: 40K AED per child per annum
Bonus: 0% - 130% 
Contract: 3 years

LONDON: At the moment, my husband earns OVER 150K per annum including bonus (he got offered 220K a year ago by another company in London, but we rejected that offer), though with really long working hours; I earn over 40K with good holiday and benefits. We have two children, my older one will go to middle school soon, but he has high chance of getting into one of the best grammer schools in london, so basically education is free in london. we could have very decent life here, even if we decide to send our children to private school.

ABU DHABI: If we move to abu dhabi, the upside is that it is tax free, and the company claims that there is a cash bonus up to 130% of basic salary. But you know, it is not guaranteed... Both my hubby and I are very disappointed with the basic. We are not really better off if we move to abu dhabi to earn this basic salary. Plus, I have to sacrifice my career, for at least one year or two, before landing another job in abi dhabi if I could. The education allowance will be enough for junior school, but it seems that we have to top up for senior school? Is the housing allowance enough for a family of 4 and a maid?

We could not move the whole family there based on this basic salary. Do you think this is a fair offer based on my husband's current salary? To be honest, the minimum basic salary i would ask for is 70K. Am I too ambitious? Will I piss the company off? The agent said the company usually does not negotiate!!! IS this common?

Another confusing thing is we thought it is a permanent role, then on paper, it is a 3 year fixed contract. Is this common in Abu dhabi? oh, we got first class tickets on joining and termination, but no annual travel allowance. If it is contract, should not the contracter salary higher than permanent role as we might have to move back to UK in 3 years time?

Thanks, everyone. We need to make decision soon, so really appreciated if you could share your experience and advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HarryK

By subjective unless we know what the actual job is? To a taxi driver the salary is amazing, to a CEO its rubbish. 

I work in HR, and have a good flavour of typical salary ranges and expat packages. This one you have described seems to be at the director / sir director level. If your hubby is a VP then he could push more or if he's a director within finance he can push for more. 

Btw every couple / family that comes here needs to make trade offs, so you're not the only one who has had to give up work and or re-look. This is an offer for your husband, not for you so don't assume the company will factor your needs fully. 

Also the life you have in the UAE, you wouldn't be able to replicate in UK, without going into specifics the standard of living here is much better (again subjective, but my opinion). 

Finally, great opportunity for your children to explore a different part of the world and integrate with other nationalities.


----------



## Geke

Your 40K per month works out around £80K per year and yes its less than your husband is on now but look at the whole package, no tax, housing paid for and probably your utilities are paid as well and as HarryK says the standard of living here is better its also a safe place to live.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

HarryK said:


> By subjective unless we know what the actual job is? To a taxi driver the salary is amazing, to a CEO its rubbish.
> 
> I work in HR, and have a good flavour of typical salary ranges and expat packages. This one you have described seems to be at the director / sir director level. If your hubby is a VP then he could push more or if he's a director within finance he can push for more.
> 
> Btw every couple / family that comes here needs to make trade offs, so you're not the only one who has had to give up work and or re-look. This is an offer for your husband, not for you so don't assume the company will factor your needs fully.
> 
> Also the life you have in the UAE, you wouldn't be able to replicate in UK, without going into specifics the standard of living here is much better (again subjective, but my opinion).
> 
> Finally, great opportunity for your children to explore a different part of the world and integrate with other nationalities.


Can you tell me if I got a decent deal? 25K/month (that is everything) with 22 days/year annual leave with a chance of 3 month basic salary bonus. Those are just the specifices. I am sure being in HR, you have a great idea of everything else that is included..

Bounty Hunter


----------



## HarryK

Bounty Hunter said:


> Can you tell me if I got a decent deal? 25K/month (that is everything) with 22 days/year annual leave with a chance of 3 month basic salary bonus. Those are just the specifices. I am sure being in HR, you have a great idea of everything else that is included..
> 
> Bounty Hunter


As above in my first post, if your taxi driver you have a good salary. If your vp of consumer banking you're being ripped off. Throwing numbers out there means nothing. 

Job title?
Level?
Years of experience ?
Medical?
Housing?
Flights?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

HarryK said:


> As above in my first post, if your taxi driver you have a good salary. If your vp of consumer banking you're being ripped off. Throwing numbers out there means nothing.
> 
> Job title?
> Level?
> Years of experience ?
> Medical?
> Housing?
> Flights?


The job title is Crew Chief-Principal Technition. The job is at the airport. I have 22 yrs of experience in the USAF, medical and dental is covered. I will recieve a housing stipend but that is included in the 25K/month; and I get one flight to get there, on e flight for leave, and one flight after all is said and done.

Bounty Hunter


----------



## HarryK

Bounty Hunter said:


> The job title is Crew Chief-Principal Technition. The job is at the airport. I have 22 yrs of experience in the USAF, medical and dental is covered. I will recieve a housing stipend but that is included in the 25K/month; and I get one flight to get there, on e flight for leave, and one flight after all is said and done.
> 
> Bounty Hunter


Honestly I don't know it's not my industry, that'll said I do know there was a recent thread with a similar discussion. You could do a few key word searches in the forum. Beyond that 22 years experience in a niche sector I would image you should be getting more.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

HarryK said:


> Honestly I don't know it's not my industry, that'll said I do know there was a recent thread with a similar discussion. You could do a few key word searches in the forum. Beyond that 22 years experience in a niche sector I would image you should be getting more.


Yea, I thought the same thing....


----------



## HarryK

Bounty Hunter said:


> Yea, I thought the same thing....


Don't under sell yourself, companies pay for the right talent. So once you've done your due diligence, pick a number and stick to it. 
Good luck!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

HarryK said:


> Don't under sell yourself, companies pay for the right talent. So once you've done your due diligence, pick a number and stick to it.
> Good luck!


I'd love to but right now I am in between a rock and a hard spot. I am just going to keep my head down, work hard, and see what happens next! Thanks!


----------



## nikkisizer

angela2012 said:


> Is the housing allowance enough for a family of 4 and a maid?
> 
> Another confusing thing is we thought it is a permanent role, then on paper, it is a 3 year fixed contract. Is this common in Abu dhabi? oh, we got first class tickets on joining and termination, but no annual travel allowance. If it is contract, should not the contracter salary higher than permanent role as we might have to move back to UK in 3 years time?


Hello angela2012,

Yes the annual housing allowance of AED 240k is sufficient and a three year fixed employment contract is standard practice in the UAE. It is classed as 'permanent' over here, when the contract is coming to an end both parties simply choose whether to renew or not.


----------



## angela2012

nikkisizer said:


> Hello angela2012,
> 
> Yes the annual housing allowance of AED 240k is sufficient and a three year fixed employment contract is standard practice in the UAE. It is classed as 'permanent' over here, when the contract is coming to an end both parties simply choose whether to renew or not.


Everyone, thanks for all the info! Busy with work, children and google:confused2:

nikkisizer, it seems that you are an experienced accountant there. For fixed contract, will there will be salary increase every year, or will be the package will be fixed for three years as well? 

My gut feeling is that the salary will be fixed for three years If that is the case and the fixed contract is the standard practice, does it mean that expat usually do not get promotion for three years? Many thanks!!!


----------



## nikkisizer

angela2012 said:


> nikkisizer, it seems that you are an experienced accountant there. For fixed contract, will there will be salary increase every year, or will be the package will be fixed for three years as well?
> 
> My gut feeling is that the salary will be fixed for three years If that is the case and the fixed contract is the standard practice, does it mean that expat usually do not get promotion for three years? Many thanks!!!


The salary is normally reviewed each year and an increase given if justified, it should say in the contract of employment how often it is reviewed during the three year term.

Promotions can still happen if they are available within the Company and changes are made to the contract of employment to reflect this.


----------



## frenchfamily

... 3 years is a normal contract duration, and packages in the UAE have gone down as everyone wants to move here. One important factor is the school allowance, many schools cost as much as 70k so do some research, if you have 5 kids the fee difference could be a deal breaker


----------



## Thinkinghat

Normally, the employment contact in the UAE are unlimited or limited (that is for a certain numbers of years, 3 years in your case). Important point to note here is that in a limited contract if an employee resigns before the contracted duration, it is more likely that the employer will withhold all the end of service benefits (gratutity etc..) and could also impose an employment ban in the UAE.


----------



## AsadRoman

hello harry ,

can you please guide me about this designation.

Educational background:Electrical engineer (communication)

Designation : sales and communcation engineer
Experience: 1 Year


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Thinkinghat said:


> Normally, the employment contact in the UAE are unlimited or limited (that is for a certain numbers of years, 3 years in your case). Important point to note here is that in a limited contract if an employee resigns before the contracted duration, it is more likely that the employer will withhold all the end of service benefits (gratutity etc..) and could also impose an employment ban in the UAE.


So you are saying that if an employee resigns (or quits) the employer can withhold the remainder of the current contract and can ban that particular employee from working anywhere else in the UAE?

Man, that sounds rough...


----------



## wesmant

Bounty Hunter said:


> So you are saying that if an employee resigns (or quits) the employer can withhold the remainder of the current contract and can ban that particular employee from working anywhere else in the UAE?
> 
> Man, that sounds rough...


I tot UAE is more lenient?

I happened to me in Doha 6 yrs ago, i didn't get my last salary, i am being banned all the way to the end of my 2yr Visa. 
Luckily, the Sheikh (my sponsor, and the company sponsor) is willing to issue release letter, otherwise I wouldn't be able to fly home. Even if your passport is in hand, it's useless. Immigration won't let you pass the gate to the waiting lounge


----------



## Jynxgirl

Bounty Hunter said:


> So you are saying that if an employee resigns (or quits) the employer can withhold the remainder of the current contract and can ban that particular employee from working anywhere else in the UAE?
> 
> Man, that sounds rough...


The uae has changed the ban procedures. Even if you are banned, if you make a certain salary and have a degree (believe 12000dirhams), then the ban can pretty easily be lifted. If you signed a clause though, you may run into some issues and the ban may not be so easy to lift. It really falls down to how much wasta the previous employer has, and then how much the new employer has to get rid of the ban. 

The moral of the story is to do research before joining a company and be happy with you salary so that you wont come and want to jump ship. This unfortunatly happens to many people in the third world countries who relate the dirhams to their home currency and think "WOW, am making lots of money" and then get to the uae and realize that 5000 salary is horrible here and they can easily find a job that will pay them double with their qualifications, but they are then stuck  Is a sad situation. Westerners dont tend to have this problem as much because we are paid more and overall alot of us have alot of qualifications or a degree that negates the bans.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Jynxgirl said:


> The uae has changed the ban procedures. Even if you are banned, if you make a certain salary and have a degree (believe 12000dirhams), then the ban can pretty easily be lifted. If you signed a clause though, you may run into some issues and the ban may not be so easy to lift. It really falls down to how much wasta the previous employer has, and then how much the new employer has to get rid of the ban.
> 
> The moral of the story is to do research before joining a company and be happy with you salary so that you wont come and want to jump ship. This unfortunatly happens to many people in the third world countries who relate the dirhams to their home currency and think "WOW, am making lots of money" and then get to the uae and realize that 5000 salary is horrible here and they can easily find a job that will pay them double with their qualifications, but they are then stuck  Is a sad situation. Westerners dont tend to have this problem as much because we are paid more and overall alot of us have alot of qualifications or a degree that negates the bans.


Sounds like we should just keep our mouths shut and wait until the right time to "Jump Ship".


----------

